# Driver ratings not showing up in app.



## DannyBuffet (Mar 1, 2016)

I just opened up the app to check my pay statement from last week and when I click on my ratings it only shows how many rides are left to qualify for the gas card. No ratings and no comments.


----------



## andy400 (Jan 27, 2016)

is true.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Correct.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they were supposed to be more transparent, this is their version of that.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Ver 3.84.2 after update.. Rating seems to have disappeared.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

It's back to normal again.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep ... must be Uber complying with their version of the settlement ... if we don't show ratings, drivers can't ***** at us.
Uber ostrich strategy ... put their head in the sand; no offense to the guys in Oz.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Stygge said:


> It's back to normal again.


Yup.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

It's back up.


----------

